# Conquest! The brand new game from Para Bellum Wargames and River Horse Studios



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

From out of nowhere, Para Bellum have come racing out of the blocks with a series of previews for possibliy one of the finest visual experiences in recent years. Combining influences from Geiger, Bacon and more, it's ticking all my boxes so far. As a painter/collector, I'm sold on the minis already ad I'm really looking forward to seeing of the game mechanics can hold up too. I for one am hypnotized by this fulture Large scale (greater than 28mm... maybe 35?) Fantasy Skirmish Wargame.

If you like what you see and want to find out more as the weeks tick on, Like and Follow their Facebook page to keep up to date; https://www.facebook.com/ParaBellumWarGames/










With little over a month until Conquest is revealed at Spiel Essen games expo, I've had the chance to have some questions answered by Para Bellum regarding Conquest here;


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

*an excting reveal*

Just in!

Alessio Calvatore is conformed as the rules guru behind Conquest! With his portfolio it's difficult not to get excited about it!

Gone are deployments and turns instead a new Command Stack mechanic where players preditermine what order their troops will activate coupled with an escalation system that gives true rolls to light, medium and heavy troops. Not only that... The Fog of War is set to be a real thing in game terms!

I was already exited by the prosepect of a complex and mature setting. I'm a mature gamer and sometimes I've found myself looking for something without the token comic relief that's become the norm!


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Just need to say quickly, I needed to remove the post of a studio Spire paint WIP by request of PB. They want to wait for the finished thing to release themselves (understandable) but please bear in mind that the purple and red spires that we see above are not the offical studio schemes and the proper ones really do reflect the artwork 

On the upside, they did say they would send me a few models to paint and share with you lovely people 

Well the next faction revealed is one we've seen a few pictures of so far.

The Hundred Kindoms. Twice in it's existence, the kingdoms were united but the throne sits empty amongst squabbling, treatery and war.

Within this little snipped we can already see The Imperial Court, The Orders (many of by the looks of it) and The Faith.

Hopefully we'll see some minis in the next reveal...



















As ever, if you want to stay up to date and follow this project through to retail (it is not being kickstarted btw... just straight to retail) follow them on facebook here...

https://www.facebook.com/ParaBellumWarGames/


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

I've got my hands on some resin prototypes that were going spare (the production mini's are going to be plastic) to paint up for Para Bellum.

Really really nice in the flesh. There are some really delicate details in places. Can't wait to get started. I've taken my pallet from soe of the artwork 

The archers stand 48mm tall to their heads. The brute is enormous standing on a 53mm base. I assume these are 35mm scale. They are pre production resins though so could still be downscaled for th ereal thing(?)


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Damn... I better up my game on mine XD


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

More top artwork for The Hundred Kingdoms and the promise of more to come shortly along with a run down of what to expect from the reveal at Essen Spiel 

https://www.facebook.com/ParaBellumWarGames/


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

A little late but not forgotten  some of you followinfg the facebook page will already have seen these but for those who haven't...

Para Bellum have been hard at it getting enough models painted to demo the game at Essen Spiel next weekend... which also gives us a glimpse at the unit coherancy. 

With the minis being closer to 32/5mm scale, this has the postential to have that big game feel without the high mini investement ??

Men at arms - 


















Spire brutes and.... CLONE SPEARMEN? :O


















Lots of anticipation for Essen next weekend!

In the meantime, I've been given the opportunity to paint up my samples


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

fantastic interview and a concise demo. No fucking around ;D


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

A Pheromancer found lurking at Essen :O


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

The Brute Drones can't be controlled through simple orders. Their minds are lost to rage. Instead, The Spire rely on manipulating the most base instincts....

Enter, The Pheromancers:


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

This is the confirmed contents of the Conquest starter set

RRP is €80 for 80 MODELS!

Not pictured are the rulebook, unit cards and 2 objective markers



















Close up pictures will follow


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Getting to know The Spire


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

The plot thickens...










Come and +1 for our campaign for a Conquest artbook  https://www.facebook.com/ParaBellumWarGames/posts/1865513873759429


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

HOOOOOMANS!


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

You aren't made to fight for your masters but to die at their convenience.

Life is cheap when you're made to die  





































And another presentation from Leo at BoW. Lookout for game play and a battle report video soon;

https://youtu.be/f1mI_dQDD6k?t=43m17s


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Some beautiful artwork and snippets of lore from the Nords and the Dweghom over on BoW.

I won't copy them here but please go check 'em out over at Beasts of War 

Exclusive: Sneak Peek At Para Bellum?s Next Conquest Factions!


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Middle rank, middle column. All you hear are orders and the clamour. You feel the march and the crush. The sky, your shield and the man ahead...










more from the studio


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've watched a couple of the videos on here, and I wil admit to being intrigued. The biggest thing for me in a system is the minis. It could be the finest rules system going, but if the minis don't do it for me, it's a non starter I'm afraid. One half of the box looks great, the Spires, but the humans look pretty cheap and generic.


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

I think The Hundred Kindoms will be the only generic faction. It's definitely a safe place for anyone who leans away from more outlandish factions. Not quite sure about cheap. Quality no. I've got some in hand and they're as good as any minis out there and coming in at @ 1 euro per models... Value for sure 

Had a very small chat today, pleased to hear that Para Bellum will be at Adepticon


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Time for a bit of showing off 

*"Your debt shall be paid Noble, one way or the other, I shall have my flesh!"*


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Markus, knocking them out of the park as usual... plus fluff


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

intro to the lore...






and faction focus...











One cosmology...


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Public service announcement... 




The Conquest site is up!... oh my, the features 




Excuse me whilst I gush! 




https://www.para-bellum.com/


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

3rd June was the goal but looks like it's delayed. Q3 is still viable though.

Over in the BoW live blog that quickly visited the stand. 

New reveals include a 100k lord on foot, a Theist Priest, the Militia made into all three varients and the PLASTICS!

Only problem is that the cameraman focuses on the wrong unit when they talk about the plastics FFS XD

https://www.beastsofwar.com/liveblogentry/auto-draft-68/

A couple of major independent stores in the South UK will be stocking this after visiting the Con. Including LvlUp Games Bournemouth & Southampton 😄


And... 

Omg... The plastics make the resin prototypes looks amature! 😮














Also. Plastic movement trays to match


----------



## khaanekii (2 mo ago)

I've watched a couple of the videos on here, and I wil admit to being intrigued.

hellodear.in

teatv download


----------

